# Corsair H100i RMA?



## Erokimus (11. März 2014)

Hi Corsair Team

Wenn eine H100i mal wegen Defekt zurückmuss,braucht mann dann eine Rechnung oder geht es auch ohne ?

Gruss


----------



## Alelo (11. März 2014)

brauchst ne Rechnung Datum + Verkäufer (verlangt ne Kopie) zumindest wars bei meinem H80i so


----------



## Bluebeard (11. März 2014)

Hallo ihr beiden! 

Richtig. Wir brauchen eine Rechnung zur Garantieabwicklung.

Viele Grüße!


----------

